# BMW E9 needs to buy clutch for cooling fan



## Rain007No (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi.

I'm fixing an E9 from 1973, and I'm trying to find a place to buy the clutch for the cooling fan.

I've tried the wallothnesch.com, but they don't have it. On ebuy.com it says it's the right part, but it's not a clutch.

Anyone know a website or store I can order such a part?

Regard from Norway

Rainer Nilsen


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

Here's where most of the E9 knowledge resides:

http://www.e9coupe.com/forum/index.php


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

It's got an M30 correct? Will the fan clutch work from M30 powered cars from later years? E12s, E24s, E28s, and E32s?


----------

